# trouver la date de fabrication de son G5



## peyret (2 Décembre 2004)

Pas moyen de retrouver l'adresse qui donne la date de fab
de sa machine.

ImacG5 reçu hier commandé il ya 3 mois, j'aimerait bien savoir
quand il a pu être fabriqué ?

Juste pour savoir si lorsque je passais commande, il y a 3 mois, Steve donnait l'ordre à un Chinois :  "Tiens, une commnande, 3 g de silicium à chercher, ou est ta pioche ! "

Ce qui expliquerait en partie tous ce retard.
lp


----------



## Apca (3 Décembre 2004)

Après une petite recherche sur le forum, j'ai retrouver le tread qui en parlait.
C'est ICI


----------

